# Loaded Magazine for long time - will it kill the spring it in?



## denzillion (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

I just recently purchased the m&p9c for home protection. I love the piece so far. Now I would like to keep the magazine loaded (not loaded into the gun) not to negate the primary reason I purchase. 

The question I have is - Is it a good idea to keep the magazine loaded for long period of time? I am concern with the spring in the magazine failing because it will definitely be depressed most of the way while the bullets are in. Please let me know what you think. Thanks in an advance.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Magazine springs wear out from the *combination* of repeated compression *and *decompression. Leaving the magazine loaded (compressed) will not damage the spring.

Curious, it sounds like you are not keeping the gun loaded at all (no round in the chamber and no mag in). If that is the case, IMO, you may want to re-think that. In a defense situation, you may not have the time to get the mag in and then chamber a round.


----------



## denzillion (May 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> Magazine springs wear out from the *combination* of repeated compression *and *decompression. Leaving the magazine loaded (compressed) will not damage the spring.
> 
> Curious, it sounds like you are not keeping the gun loaded at all (no round in the chamber and no mag in). If that is the case, IMO, you may want to re-think that. In a defense situation, you may not have the time to get the mag in and then chamber a round.


Awesome!!

The reason why I haven't keep the gun loaded is because I just got and don't want to keep it loaded without knowing what kind of damage my ignorance could do.

Now I am going to keep the magazine loaded sitting next to the piece


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

+1 on what Todd says.

There was another thread on this topic recently, and the response was that it is not an issue. I can tell you I've had no problems with the magazines for my Beretta and there have been periods when I've gone months and months without shooting. Even with the mags laying around full they cycled no problem.

What I do is I keep my Beretta fully loaded (full mag in + one in the pipe), with the other mag empty or 1/2 full. If I should need more than the 15 rounds in my auto to defend my house then my first reload consists of picking up my 7 shot .357 :smt023.

When I go to the range I will run empty the full mag that has been in the gun, then use the other ("resting mag") for the remainder of the session. It is this mag that then gets loaded back home with the HD loads and put in the gun. This way I'm rotating the mags. More importantly I think, is I have the confidence of knowing that the mag in my gun at all times is one that had just worked perfectly at my most recent range trip.

BTW, for anyone that has only one magazine for their gun - go NOW without reading another thread, and get a spare. If you only have one mag, should it malfuntion or break for whatever reason, you essentially now have a broken gun. This is not good, and is totally preventable with a spare mag.

As for keeping it loaded - If you keep it empty you don't have a gun, you have a hammer.

Lastly, unless you live alone, get a secure box or safe for quick access _*(only by you or the wife)*_. This is an absolute MUST if there are kids in the house. Even if you live alone it is a good idea, preventing walking in the door of your house and finding an intruder standing there with *your* gun pointing at you. In fact, get the box first, then the spare mags. :mrgreen:

Hope this helped.


----------



## denzillion (May 6, 2008)

Sweet!

My M&P comes with 2 mags, plus S&W comes with rebates to get 2 free mags or $30 check. So I think I am going to take the mags. 

I already have the piece in the lock, eventhough I have no kids in the house, yet.. 

Thanks for the input. It helps alot..


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good deal, but keep in mind that a loaded mag sitting next to the gun is still an empty gun. But it is good that, being new, you are erring on the side of caution and safety, I commend that. As your experience increases you will, I'm guessing, decide to keep the gun at full ready.

BTW I hope you are not referring to the dreaded trigger lock that probably came with the gun.

Trigger locks are nothing more than a political appeasement to the gun haters. IMO they are useless and dangerous. You could load an empty gun faster than you can get the trigger lock off and then load an empty gun (since I'm sure you know to NEVER NEVER put a trigger lock on a loaded gun). At the moment of truth you may find yourself with a key in your hand when you should be holding a loaded gun. And talk about fumbling under stress, forget about it. 

I use a quick access gun box and keep the trigger lock with the gun's paperwork.

BTW, good choice on the extra mags. They are definitely worth more than $30, in peace of mind alone.


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

I've always have loaded my mags to just one below.( I keep 14 rnds in my glock 19 ) just for piece of mind. That way I don't have a completly compressed spring. I always keep a 357 revolver somwhere around. My grandfather had one in a draw for I don't know how long ( the barrell had cobwebs in it ) It still worked. If you don't get to shoot at least 300rds a year I feel your better of with a revolver. I shoot my loaded mags at least every two months so I know if they work or not. After I shoot them I rotate them with other mags. I feel you should have at least 4 mags per handgun. ( I have 8 for my g19 )


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Agreed with all of the above...

300 rounds per year... I try avoid more than 200 per week... Gets expensive these days...

Practice a lot. Load her up. Keep it loaded.

PS... I awoke to a noise in the house the other night... Cat knocked a glass off a table 3 rooms away. I didn't have ANY trouble with awareness. When adrenaline hits, you're awake FAST.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> When adrenaline hits, you're awake FAST.


You're awake fast, but you also start to lose your fine motor skills. Which is why a keyed lock is not a good idea, especially a small one like a trigger lock.


----------



## aflin (Apr 1, 2008)

If you are storing your firearm and magazines. I wouldn't store the magazine at full capacity, leave it two short.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> BTW, for anyone that has only one magazine for their gun - go NOW without reading another thread, and get a spare. If you only have one mag, should it malfuntion or break for whatever reason, you essentially now have a broken gun. This is not good, and is totally preventable with a spare mag.


I have to second that. I have an old erma 22 that i have a bad mag and cant find more anywhere. That has prompted me to get atleast 6 mags for any gun i plan on handing down. If its something i dont think ill keep forever i still want to have 2 or 3 extra.

If your mag does break you are left with a single shot.


----------

